# Conformation Classes: What supplies to bring?



## Morganhorse2003 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, the title basically says it all. I am going to start showing in conformation classes with my future Dalmatian. I go to as many shows as I can, but would love to hear from all of you, what all supplies will I need to bring? Anything from the most obvious to the little things that I may not think of, but will be glad that I have it.

I know I'm asking this way in advance, but I'd just like to get an idea of what all I will need.


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

What association are you showing in? That will also help determine what supplies you will need to bring as far as grooming products etc. Some associations don't allow grooming products such as chalk and color enhancers etc, so need to know more info so we can help with what you need to.

My show supplies consists of.... from the obvious to handy stuff, not necessarily listed in that order... listed as it comes to mind.... 

Leads (I always take spares in case one breaks (due to little chewers, especially the puppies)
Collars... depending on dogs I am showing, my show leashes I use for show ring only, I don't generally use a collar but it is always handy to have

Water & food bowl, my own dogs water bottle
Brushes, nail clippers, scissors, chalk, coat oil/shine spray, towels, thinning scissors, stripping knife and clippers (half of which you won't need having a dalmation).
Doggy poop bags, dog crate, battery operated fan for hot days, water spray bottle, 
Number pin or number holder (for shows that don't provide them)
First aid kit for dogs and people
Insect repellent for outside shows in summer
Shade umbrella for outside shows in summer
Collapsable chairs if seating isnt' available
Spare dog beds in case the dogs soil their bed or have an accident or spill water all over it etc
A sewing kit.... I was at a show once in a brand new outfit and my dogs claw got caught in the hem and it started to come undone... emergency sewing kit saved the day.
Dog jacket/coats if it is particuarly cold and the heating isn't good in the indoor facility... (I live in the USA but come from Australia where we show mostly outdoor, so during winter our shorter coated dogs usually wore a jacket/doggie coat to stay warm. But I have shown in Europe in indoor facilities and have been cold indoors too)

Electrolytes... always carry in first aide kit as well as a preparation called Scour Ban... not sure what it is called in the USA but we always used it for dogs and horses, especially if the dogs tummys got upset from travelling or they were a little nervous etc.

Bandaids are excellent to have in first aid kit... number of times I wore new shoes to a big show and even though they were meant to be comfortable shoes and appeared to be when first tried on... after walking around a big show... the blisters were horrible... so bandaids for sure.

And I always took a change of clothes, even for a 1 day show... accidents happen, puppys puke, kids spill soda, dogs put dirty paws on your outfit... (probably happens more in Australia in our outdoor shows when it rains... but is always good to have an extra show outfit in the vehicle, just in case.

Shows in the USA are much different to Australia... a lot of people in Australia will "camp" at a show... either in tents, or RVs etc, (I had a dog trailer and a pop up/collapsable canvas tent on top of the trailer... like a pop up camper trailer... but the dog's quarters were underneath.... so of course we took ice coolers, cookers, camping equipment etc). It was a lot of fun!!

If anything else comes to mind I will let you know. But that is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

For classes, just a show lead (not a normal leash and flat collar, but one like in the pics here) and a little treat pouch with something high-value in it.


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> For classes, just a show lead (not a normal leash and flat collar, but one like in the pics here) and a little treat pouch with something high-value in it.



Wow, I forgot about the treat and treat pouch or at least have a decent pocket for treats.... my dogs always bait better with dried liver, but then after the judge has examined them and I have to go around the ring, you want to be able to descretely hide that treat.... so I started using something I could just pop in my mouth... dried liver tastes disgusting LOL....


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, yes it does. At the classes I attended I used cut-up chicken hot dog, which wasn't great but was much better than liver!


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> Haha, yes it does. At the classes I attended I used cut-up chicken hot dog, which wasn't great but was much better than liver!


LOL yeah, chicken hot dog wouldnt taste much better for sure LOL... One of my dogs got really spoiled at one particular show. We had stayed overnight and we had rib eye steak on the bbq (grill) the night before and we had some left and put it in the ice chest to use as bait/treats... after that my little stud dog showed like there was no tomorrow... loads of expression... it was great... so of course, I had to do the eye fillet then for every show we went to LOL.... expenisve treats, but it worked


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I know one papillon who shows best for a tiny bite of pizza crust! Dogs are weird sometimes.


----------



## Morganhorse2003 (Apr 17, 2009)

This is awesome! I will be showing in AKC classes.


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

Morganhorse2003 said:


> This is awesome! I will be showing in AKC classes.


Cool and good luck... Also try and wear an outfit that makes your dog stand out.... in other words, rule of thumb, if you have a black dog, where something that is a contrast... Dallie people that I am friends with in Australia seem to wear bright colours like red etc.... 

Makes things difficult if you are showing a couple different breed though... I was always lost as to what to wear to show a number of different breeds all on the same day... of course it shouldn't really matter what you wear as long as it is practical and looks neat and smart... but I have seen people showing Samoyeds and wearing all white suits, then when it comes time for photos, the dog just blends in with the suit.... would look much better if it were a contrast  Oh and most of all, have fun... some people take it way to seriously, I show my own dogs, if I have to get a handler to show, then I will give up showing... same with my horses, if I can't train and show them myself, then I don't think there is any fun in it... I'm not at all disrespecting those people who do have professional handlers or horse trainers etc, I just get so much fun out of exhibiting my own 

Edited to add.... AKC shows you can use chalk, etc as far as Im aware... have to check it out, but I am sure it is the same as Australian National Kennel Club, as long as it isn't obvious, and the judge doesn't get white chalk all over her, black suit  then I think you should be fine... I only have the Griffons and use a colour enhancing shampoo and maybe a litle chalk the night before on the head if I have stripped the coat out and it is still a little pale, and maybe some spray that the terrier people use to keep coarseness in the coat, otherwise I don't use anything else. With the slick coated breeds such as a dallie, check and see what others are using... In Australia we often use horse products on the dogs, for shine etc and providing they didn't have sensitive skin, they worked fine and often the products are made for both horses and dogs. UKC shows I believe the animal has to be shown in a more natural state. Hence no chalk etc... Some areas in Europe are the same. I raised exhibited English Toy Terriers for many years and when I had some dogs in Germany I showed at the World Show when it was in Poland, and some places don't allow them to even cut whiskers off... whereas, we always cut whiskers off before a show, to give them a smoother outline. That was why I asked which association you would be showing under... Good luck


----------



## debbiep (Jan 12, 2012)

hi, we just moved from england...need conformation advice...is there training classes for this?how do i find them?also looking for a vet in maryland area that does hip and elbow scoring?i have an 17 mth akita....thanx


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

debbiep said:


> hi, we just moved from england...need conformation advice...is there training classes for this?how do i find them?also looking for a vet in maryland area that does hip and elbow scoring?i have an 17 mth akita....thanx


Where in MD? Although it is best that you make your own thread, rather than hijacking this one.

OP: If we are just talking training classes, and not the actual show, then just the dog, a show lead and collar, and bait.


----------



## debbiep (Jan 12, 2012)

we`re in california md.....didn`t intend to hijack someones thread,sorry.


----------

